# Reloading bench



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Custom bench, very heavy duty. I just got a bigger house and made a built in bench, so this one must go. $65


SOLD!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow $65...… That's a deal.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

$65 is a way good deal! I see the shelving has been done right to with rabbits. Very solid. If I didn't have my set up, I'd be all over it. 


Second thought...…………..I think I am interested.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Is it still available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, I posted before bed here and on FB and had 37 offers upon waking up , so it is gone


----------

